
18F's new Code of Conduct - aarestad
https://github.com/18F/code-of-conduct
======
aanm1988
I honestly question the necessity of this. This is a government organization,
why are the standard rules insufficient?

> national origin

The President has repeatedly tried to ban people from a certain set of
countries.

Of course I dislike codes of conduct in general. Unnecessary SJW style
political correctness. Which really is just censorship and a refusal to accept
anything contrary because those people are _wrong_. They are _wrong_ and they
must be silenced. If you disagree then you're just another shitlord I guess.
Like that shitlord Eich who got tossed out of Mozilla. That horrible person
who got fired for making a joke about dongles. That disgusting tenured
professor of psychology who has been pretty viciously attacked for his stance
on gender neutral pronouns, even though he has made his arguments based around
freedom of speech.

Yeah, I'm tired of this stuff. Why can it not simply be summed up as "Treat
people with respect". Just act like a professional, and treat the people you
interact with as fellow professionals.

